# Email backup



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have seen this asked quite a few times but have yet to see a reasonable response, so add one more to the list of people wanting to know... How can I backup my email messages and account info prior to loading a new ROM and then restore that info once the new ROM is loaded? I have seen posts and apps designed to backup/restore SMS/MMS, but so far nothing specific regarding email.

I am using a Moto Droid X2 on GB 2.3.3, Rooted and would like to load the Eclipse 2.0.3 ROM which is based on GB 2.3.5. I know how to nandroid backup, I know how to mostly use TiBU (have the free version), but how can I backup my email? I have two POP accounts and one Corporate Exchange Account. The Exchange one I'm not concerned about because when I enter my credentials, it will sync and pull down whatever interval I specify. However, for the POP accounts, I d/l my email to my home PC and when Outlook does that it's set to delete it off the servers. On my phone I have some emails that are no longer on Comcast's and Juno's mail servers. I'd rather not have to re-email myself all of those older saved emails if there is a way to backup & restore them. it was sooooo easy to do that on Blackberry when installing a new Hybrid OS (ROM) but so far it seems to be an unobtainable task in the world of Android. Any suggestions are openly welcome! Thanks.


----------

